# My Fridge Project



## Boots (22/4/04)

Hi Guys,

Thought I'd slap up a quick document with pictures outlining what I've done to my fridge to turn it from a crappy, rusty, piece of s**t, into a shining marvel (well I think so anyway :lol: ).

So, get out there and clean up your fridges  

Cheers
Mike

dial up users - file is 1.7MB so might take a few mins. 

View attachment Fridge_Project.pdf


----------



## sosman (22/4/04)

Hey boots - quite a transformation.

Just on the butter warmer thingy ... this coming winter will be my fermentation fridges first (not serving fridge) and I will turn the butter warmer on. I reckon between the butter warmer and the auto defrost elements, this baby is going to keep at ale temperatures no worries.

Anyway that is just a thought for anyone who is thinking of lashing out on a dual circuit thermostat for their fridge.


----------



## Hopeye (23/4/04)

Excellent job Boots.


----------



## JasonY (23/4/04)

Well done Boots, looks a treat. One day I will get as inspired and can look back on this as a good reference.


----------



## RobW (23/4/04)

Nice jon Boots - very sharp


----------



## Pr0v0 (23/4/04)

Nice work there Mr.Boots.

I can attest to the fact that having been one of the privileged few to use the fridge, it's a pleasure to open it and grab a home brew :chug: ....minus the rust  

niicceee!!


----------

